# Windows 10 Upgrade Assistant stuck at 99%



## Jacklack3 (Jun 5, 2016)

I'm trying to upgrade to windows 10, as I hear it s fast.

So I use the upgrade assistant, download finishes.

Alright time to install. Until at 99%, it just is stuck there.

I tried this 2 times and left it overnight and its still 99%.

I searched the web but only got complex answers such as ISO's which I know I will mess up and ruin my computer.

Please help!


----------



## Viri (Jun 5, 2016)

I had this issue too, I think I fixed it by downloading the offline upgrader.


----------



## Jacklack3 (Jun 5, 2016)

Viri said:


> I had this issue too, I think I fixed it by downloading the offline upgrader.


Where is the offline updater?


----------



## Viri (Jun 5, 2016)

Oh, right, I used the media creation tool on their website.
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10
You don't have to use a media to upgrade, just select upgrade windows 10 now or w/e.

https://www.reddit.com/r/Windows10/comments/3f2pxo/psa_if_youre_manually_downloading_windows_10/


----------



## Red9419 (Jun 5, 2016)

How would an iso ruin your computer? The media creation tool creates and iso and installs it on your flash drive or other media so you can install it yourself


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 5, 2016)

I used their iso downloader and booted from dvd to make a clean install.


----------



## Ricken (Jun 5, 2016)

Jacklack3 said:


> I'm trying to upgrade to windows 10, as I hear it s fast.
> 
> So I use the upgrade assistant, download finishes.
> 
> ...


I think I forced shut down as my upgrade got stuck at 99%
My laptop awoke with Windows 10... something I could update without consistent bootloop (8.1 wasn't very nice to me)
But I was using MediaCreationToolX64 for my upgrade


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Jun 5, 2016)

Jacklack3 said:


> Where is the offline updater?


This question is humorous as you'll need an ISO to complete the task, and you said:


Jacklack3 said:


> I searched the web but only got complex answers such as ISO's which I know I will mess up and ruin my computer.


Anyway, you will need to obtain a Windows 10 ISO (provided for free on Micorsoft's own website: https://www.microsoft.com/en-in/software-download/windows10ISO), burn it to a USB flash drive (with this: https://rufus.akeo.ie/), and then boot the flash drive from your computer's boot manager.  From here, simply follow the installation process as guided by the ISO.


----------



## Jacklack3 (Jun 5, 2016)

Okay so I'm using the installer with the purple background will update if anything goes wrong!

Sorry if I say stuff that's stupid I'm not good with Advanced stuff.


----------



## Crossvxm (Jun 7, 2016)

Same issue here, left it for over 3 hours and retried twice (on my third attempt currently). Several people have started posting about this as of 2 - 4 days ago, which may be somehow related to the "forced update" issue.

I choose NOT to use the "Media Creation Tool" due to the fact that Microsoft states (in my own summarized words) that if your Windows 7, 8 or 8.1 device is a "virgin" to Windows 10, you MUST do an official update at least one first. Otherwise, you have an unactivated copy.


----------



## Ricken (Jun 7, 2016)

Crossvxm said:


> Same issue here, left it for over 3 hours and retried twice (on my third attempt currently). Several people have started posting about this as of 2 - 4 days ago, which may be somehow related to the "forced update" issue.
> 
> I choose NOT to use the "Media Creation Tool" due to the fact that Microsoft states (in my own summarized words) that if your Windows 7, 8 or 8.1 device is a "virgin" to Windows 10, you MUST do an official update at least one first. Otherwise, you have an unactivated copy.


Updates are NOT fun on 8.1...

ALWAYS gave me bootloop


----------



## Crossvxm (Jun 7, 2016)

Ricken said:


> Updates are NOT fun on 8.1...
> 
> ALWAYS gave me bootloop



I have a gaming desktop on 7 and I am trying to move on. Although certain games will be rendered incompatible, I prefer the more problem free nature of Windows 10. My Asus Transformer Book does fine on W10, and so have other devices I have upgraded to 10. Never really had as terrible update issues as on 7 and 8.1. I just tried to install from the Media Creation Tool using its "upgrade" option and after it finished, it disappeared...


----------



## Originality (Jun 7, 2016)

Crossvxm said:


> I have a gaming desktop on 7 and I am trying to move on. Although certain games will be rendered incompatible, I prefer the more problem free nature of Windows 10. My Asus Transformer Book does fine on W10, and so have other devices I have upgraded to 10. Never really had as terrible update issues as on 7 and 8.1. I just tried to install from the Media Creation Tool using its "upgrade" option and after it finished, it disappeared...


The tool is a bit flaky and can often just randomly crash or disappear, making you have to redownload everything again. Using the ISO feature is more reliable because you can always use rufus afterwards to install it to USB or DVD afterwards.


----------



## Jacklack3 (Jun 11, 2016)

Forgot about this thread, heh anyways i upgraded to Windows 10! And im pretty angry of how my microphone is now pretty low volume. (Yes i did boost it and disable the stuff i needed to disable and reinstalled.)


----------



## maxigawa (Jul 24, 2016)

Hi if you are stuck at 99% upgrading from windows 7 to windows 10 here is the working solution
The problem is caused by the Windows 7 updates.

Before using the Windows 10 Upgrade Assistant, perform these steps:


set Windows 7 updates to "_Never install updates_".
Stop the update service by right clicking on the command prompt, and choose "_Run as administrator_".
Type "NET STOP WUAUSERV" (without the quotes). It should say: "_Windows update service is stopping....windows update service is stopped._"
After completing the above steps, start the Windows 10 Upgrade assistant, and it should complete

Enjoy Windows 10! and get it before the cut off in 6 days!


----------



## Jacklack3 (Jul 24, 2016)

maxigawa said:


> Hi if you are stuck at 99% upgrading from windows 7 to windows 10 here is the working solution
> The problem is caused by the Windows 7 updates.
> 
> Before using the Windows 10 Upgrade Assistant, perform these steps:
> ...


I already got Windows 10, but this might be helpful to other people!


----------

